# Can anyone date these Kleins?



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Can someone circa date these for me?

Are they for lineman? Crimps?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

M Klein & Sons I believe puts that at pre 1930's. Sent their office or Facebook page a message and ask them.



Edit 








Tool #1


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Bro~

I thought they might be linemans crimps.

I believe my mom said a friend of my dads in 701 gave them to him.


----------



## Jack Leg (Jul 15, 2010)

These are not really lineman pliers. It is a tool to install copper sleeves on small copper lines probably from #8 on up to #2. You need two of these tools, one on each end of the sleeve and two people twist the sleeve in opposite directions.http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/linemans-crimping-tool-splicing-135575853


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Jack Leg said:


> It is a tool to install copper sleeves on small copper lines


Really? I have that tool and everyone uses it to open beer bottles.:001_huh:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

*Lineman's Crimping Tool for Splicing Telegraph Wire*

Hey now that is kinda kool.............thanks for the link Bro.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a collectible "Lineman's Crimping Tool". 

It was designed for use as a "crimping tool" for splicing telegraph / telephone wires together using a sleeve that was slid over the ends of the two wires then firmly crimped to permanently join the two wires. Crimpers are reversible simply by pivoting the handles over.

It also found use as a "splicing tool" for barbed wire. 

It is hand forged.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

I would like to know what who

WUTCO

is that's stamped on it.

Western Union Telegraph Company?????


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a pre 1912 stamp.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jack Leg said:


> These are not really lineman pliers. It is a tool to install copper sleeves on small copper lines probably from #8 on up to #2. You need two of these tools, one on each end of the sleeve and two people twist the sleeve in opposite directions.http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/linemans-crimping-tool-splicing-135575853


No chit sherlock.......


----------

